# silver plated immersion stripping



## eccoowl (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi guys 
Its my first post on this great forum
I have a very large amount of silver plated items around 1 tonne, and more coming in every day
I'm thinking of stripping the silver off and would like any info of low labour stripping AT ROOM TEMPERATURE, to cut down on harmful gases ect, ie immersion stripping
I know about heated aqua regia and electro stripping, but has anyone tried just soaking it

The time scale for strip rate really is not a factor
Also could this method be used on both epns and plated brittania metal
any ideas would be appreciated 
Many thanks


----------



## nickvc (Oct 30, 2016)

As far as I know there are no effective or commercially viable ways to strip silver plate that can be done at room temperature, the one method I know of that does work involves concentrated sulphuric and nitric acids mixed and at high temperature, not nice or safe.
The problem with silver plated materials is the variety of base metals used which makes it very difficult to find a one method fits all process, the other problem is the value of the silver is so low it's hard to make it commercially worthwhile to bother with the work involved and the cost of chemicals.
This has been discussed many times on the forum and as of yet there has been no good method found but I wish you luck.


----------



## eccoowl (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi many thanks for the kind reply
Any more info from anyone would be appreciated many thanks


----------



## anachronism (Oct 30, 2016)

There's a fixer based method I heard about a while ago. That's room temperature. I'd need to get hold of a contact of mine to find out more though. 

Jon


----------



## eccoowl (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Jon, thanks for the kind reply, if you could get hold of any details and where I can source some fixer it really would be appreciated
cheers


----------

